# Best Bag So Far This Season...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I went out yesterday afternoon and caught five good ones that weighed an estimated 13-pounds and change. It took a couple of hours to finally get some sort of pattern going. But when the bass gave us a signal, that is what we stayed with. Naturally, when I get home to load the pictures that my fishin' partner took, that is when I found out that none of the pictures came out. Man am I ticked off about that. Well anyway, there were no hogs. But there was a: 4-pounder, a couple of 3-pounders, and a couple of 2-pounders. But the darn pictures didn't turn out!!! Weeeeeeaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

*Report - *

- Water temps were from the upper 50s in the main lake to the lower 60s in the feeder creeks/shallows.
- Water clarity was almost none. It was very dirty water with the recent rains.
- Cranked ourselves silly on the weed flats with our traps and shallow crankers to no avail.
- Flipped and pitched the laydowns both in the main lake and shallows with only two hits and no fish.
- Went into the feeder creeks that were real shallow, had no weeds, but had a muddy/goo bottom, and hit pay-dirt! (My guess is that the mud was holding some heat.) All of my bass came on a chatterbait in less than two feet of water where the water was two degrees warmer than the rest of the lake. If there was a piece of wood or cover of any kind up in there, I made repeated casts near it. The bass were hitting within 5ft. of some sort of isolated cover way up in the feeder ends.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Nice job jnp, and a great report. I know you are right on about the water temps. We couldnt get a hit on the South side of the lake which happens to be the deepest part. They were stacked on the shallow flats over mud on the warmer northern part. 

Thats what is so great about this forum. I know you fish public and pressured waters, yet the patterns are similar, be it private or public. Congrats, Feels great to be back at it doesnt it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice report. good fish!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Just one more reason to love those chatterbaits. Good report and keep on slayin' 'em.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice report for sure....bummer about the pics. I would have liked to have seen them...always enjoy your pics and postings!!! Great job!


----------



## CincinnatiJack (Jul 10, 2008)

Good to hear guys are catching some nice fish! What lake were you fishing?


----------



## MN2IA2OH (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey JignPig,

I'm pretty sure I was the other boat out on the water with you yesterday.....I never figured out the right pattern but at least I was using the right lure. Great report and a very accurate description of the lake and conditions.

I just moved to the area from Iowa and its nice to know there are some good fishing spots around!!


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Went out sat and caught around 40 bass between my partner and I. Had several around 3 pounds and 6 or 7 in the two pound range. He had one about 5 pounds get off right beside the boat. Caught them in the back of the coves in 57 degree water temp on texas rigged worms. It was real windy and rainy but we prob lost 10 bass each. best day out in a while.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

OZZIEOHIO said:


> Went out sat and caught around 40 bass between my partner and I. Had several around 3 pounds and 6 or 7 in the two pound range. He had one about 5 pounds get off right beside the boat. Caught them in the back of the coves in 57 degree water temp on texas rigged worms. It was real windy and rainy but we prob lost 10 bass each. best day out in a while.


Sounds like a great day to me. 
Isn't it weird how one day you can go out and hammer 'em, and the next day you can't get bit? Bass fishing is like playing basketball with a blindfold on while someone is moving the basket around.


----------

